# 2017 Draft...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Any predictions on what the Vikings or any team will go after?

Where do you think Mixon will go or if he does even get drafted??

Figured we could get this board rolling with some convo.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well one thing I was surprised by is that GB with the 33rd pick didn't take Dalvin Cook.... They got a good player in King... But I for sure thought they would have grabbed Cook.... He would have been a perfect complement to Rodgers... Think about when Rodgers scrambles and could dump it off to a guy like Cook!! But THANK YOU that they didn't.

So now with the Vikings:

Cook: I like him. He is a guy who can do it all... Run, Catch, and Block. I know people will say off the field issues. Well yeah but he will be out of his element in MN. He was a FL born and raised boy who went to FSU. So never left home so to speak. Plus the 1 thing that wasn't talked about is what he said about playing in his last bowl game. He didn't skip it like Fournette or Mc Caffery... Both of them were dinged up but could have played. Cook said he wouldn't do that to his TEAM. He was there to win for himself and his team... and then had a great game! So I think in the locker room that will play a huge thing.

Elflein: Well I know they didn't need a center. But this guy played guard for 2 years and was all Big Ten. Then when asked to move to center he did for the team. So again another team player. He was also a highly recruited wrestler out of high school. So he has foot work. The skinny on him is that he has amazing technique... but needs size. He isn't a mauler but will kill u with technique. So I think the idea is to possibly move Berger over to Guard if Elflein can start right away... or he is the replacement for Berger. I think a good pick but only time will tell.

Johnson: I love this pick. He should have gone higher in the draft IMO....but his knock is he isn't good against the run. But with Zimmer and the way he runs his DEF... he rotates quys in all the time. This could be a steal where we got him.

Gedeon: Well this guy is a work in progress. I say he is like when the drafted Cole a few years ago. I think he will come in and play a down or two. His up side is he is a run stopper... but defending the pass is his weakness. So only time will tell if he can develop the skills to play or will he be a special teamer his whole life.

Adams: Well I think they got him to mainly help in the return game... if he makes the final roster. He is fast but needs to develop his WR skill set. Again who knows with WR because many guys you never knew about in college turn into the real deal in the pro's. Plus the lack of WR's in MN could give him a chance to shine. But I see him on the kick offs only.

Isisdora: Well he was a top guard for FL. He started 39 games in his career. So he has the technique but does he have the size and strength to go against Pro Level DT. I think he is a project and will see time as a back up if anything. Hope he makes the roster and could contribute if any injuries happen.

Hodges: Well they say he can't block and is just a freak athlete. So will he just be a "big WR" or will he develop into something. One thing is for his size he can run a 4.5 40. So again with the lack of WR in MN he could get a chance and will he turn into a Colston.... This is a guy to keep an eye on.

Coley: Again a return guy... but who knows.

Odenbigo: Well we need a DE... (we also need to sign hunter!!) but this guy is a who is raw and needs work. With Zimmer again and how he uses DL and DE with rotation. This guy could see some reps.... just a matter of what he does hope he turns into a stud like Hunter.... but only time will tell.

Lee: Again another LB who will play special teams.... he is long and lanky with foot speed. But those guys are a dime a dozen. Hope we can get a hit... but I think he will only make the roster because the lack of LB depth.

Tocho: Well CB isn't our weak spot but we need to sign guys. If not we will need to start looking. Again with Zimmer and how he molds defensive players and CB's. His knock is he isn't good against the run. So he will only play in Nickle situations.

Over all this draft I think they did ok and filled a couple holes with the first three picks.... the rest only time can determine how they will be. With out having a 1st round pic they did good. Only two I am crazy about is Cook and Johnson!! But Speilman needs to hit on some of these later guys. He hasn't been that lucky in the past drafts.... look at last years uke: But hopefully it will all work out.

Any other thoughts???


----------

